# Divine Heresy show on 12/7(56k=get faster internet)



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

For those who thought Metal Ken's story about getting a beer was epic, this will blow your mind. 
So Christine and I drove to San Antonio to see Divine Heresy at the White Rabbit the day before her birthday. A very metal birthday it was. 
She took pretty much all the pics (even the ones of herself) so enjoy.

It's 4:52 in Austin.







I know, let's go see a show!






The first left in our adventure. 






A decent shot of the skyline.






Sweet fucking Tea. 






Baked fucking Cheetos. 






Austin traffic blows. 






Once again. 






JJ, just for you. 






Please don't hit Santa. 






More traffic. 






An ambulance just flew past us almost hitting my ride. 






Metal Cheeto hands.






Precious Cheeto dust!!!!






Christine drinking her Izze washing away the Cheeto dust. 






San Antonio, here we come! 






She really likes sunset pics. Here's a couple for ya. 











This is obviously her iPod. 






Not metal. 






Her ex-boyfriend decided to call and annoy her. 











Leave us the fuck alone. 






He's starting to piss me off. 






See guys, she LOVES Imogen Heap and Frou Frou.






Traffic in SA ain't great either. 






Holy shit, I've gotta piss!!!!!






Ah, a local Valero station by my friend's parent's house. 






Sweet Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!






Here I am. 






Graffiti at local Korean market. 






More roadtrip supplies. 






Gum anyone? 






She even makes chewing gum sexy. 






See? 






Where to now? 






Ah, here's the exit! 






Parking right behind the White Rabbit. 






Awww, a kitty! 






More kitty love. 






Weird painting on the buliding. 






Me in line. 






What the fuck? 






Walking inside.






That's a nice drumkit. 






Dino's floorboard.






Eager anticipation.






Time for some music.














































Best shot of their set.






Yes, he is using those Blackouts. 






So after hanging out and talking with everyone, getting some drinks, autographs, and merch for both of us, I bump into this guy. It's JBroll! Sevenstring.org was well represented this night. 






Christine in her new Chimaira hoodie.






All right, time for the 7s. Dino just pulled out what would be my dream guitar. 






Me and my dream guitar. 






Me trying to play his 8 string.











Dino showing me the side bars on the neck. Instead of dots, he has these glow-in-the-dark bars.






Yes, those are SD Blackout 8s and no, I don't think they'll be available to the public. 






Me and the 8 again.






Here's Jeff jamming on the 8.
















Ah, time for the Xiphos.






Light and very nice.






I don't remember what he was showing me here.






Me jamming on the Xiphos.






Isn't it nice? 






Dino's holding my guitar, BTW. 






Jeff taking some shots on the Xiphos.
















This is one of Christine's favorites.






Dino and I discussing something.






Dino and the ss.org crew. 






Dino and Jeff.






After talking with Dino, Jeff told us about a really good Middle Eastern restaurant that we should check out so off we go!






Me sitting down at said restaurant.






The lovely couple thoroughly enjoyed the experience.






Here's the restaurant.






Jeff's friend wrote this on his car. 






Jeff and Rick saying adios.






Fuck, it's late. I wish I could sleep drive.






Christine slept on the way back. 






On the way back to Austin.






A long night, but we had a great time.






And remember...








Christine took every pic but 1 and she did a great job chronicling our adventure. Hope you guys liked it.


----------



## soldierkahn (Dec 10, 2007)

at first i flex at you......

but for once.....

you have been deemed true....

thanks for the epic picstory


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, gracias, dude. 



It was fucking killer and Dino was super cool as well.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 10, 2007)

Epic with a capital "E"!!!!!!

 








ps: your girl seems to be freakin' nice.


----------



## Leon (Dec 10, 2007)

!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 10, 2007)

thats amazing how did manage to meet him like that?

Im going to see them this sunday its going to be br00tal!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now THAT my friend, was motherfucking epic! If I ever get out to visit you we're def putting together a picstory!  Btw this cracked me up:








Dino Cazares said:


> I deem your junk fucking metal, dude.







If this were made exactly the same with a carvin shaped neck I would buy it, no joke:






Fucking beautiful!


----------



## Lee (Dec 10, 2007)

That is fucking badass on so many levels.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 10, 2007)

How did you get to meet Dino? I should have gone when he came to town just so I could look at all his guitars ahaha


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2007)

Most epic.

Next show will be done entirely in iambic pentameter, just to annoy Drew.

Jeff


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 10, 2007)

wow
that is fucking epic man!
Dino is such a cool guy, I wish I would of gotten to hold the xiphos, hahaha

I can't wait till they come back, we need more SS.ORG support at shows!


----------



## Leon (Dec 10, 2007)

damn, you guys got to play more guitars than i did . but, Dino seemed a bit rushed at the Cincy show, as was i to get back home, which was a 3.5hr drive.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, we didn't stick around too long because they had to get back to Austin sometime early (they said that... and we were hanging around for at least an hour at the restaurant), but if anyone else hits a show in San Antonio I don't sleep...

Jeff


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 10, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Yeah, we didn't stick around too long because they had to get back to Austin sometime early (they said that... and we were hanging around for at least an hour at the restaurant), but if anyone else hits a show in San Antonio I don't sleep...
> 
> Jeff



Are you gonna go see his other band, Asesino?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going, yeah - Sunday the 30th at some odd place on the northeast side.

If anyone else is going, I'm available for directions or other such nonsense... I'm kidnapping Rick and his girlfriend for some Vietmanese food and the invitation is open to other SSers.

Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha shit you have some up-close pics of his guitar 

 METALLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Kevan (Dec 11, 2007)

Dino said:


> "_Dude, these things are the balls!_"
> "_No...I mean the pickups._"


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2007)

Tanks, duders. Unfortunately, the lady and I are heading to Tampa for a new years party with some of my family so we will not be able to attend the Asesino show. 

As for meeting him, it was all from the interview I did with him for the board. We've kept in touch ever since and he actually remembers me from when we met when he was still in FF. All the guys were hanging around the merch booth and were all really approachable. He did give me about 30 picks to give out to you fuckers so let me know if you're interested and we'll talk business.


----------



## SirToastalot (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice shots Rick! Looked like a blast.
Dino's Ibbies are smooth.
I'll be checking out their headline show tonight in Camden.
How many of those guitars does he use during their set?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 11, 2007)

Just the red Xiphos. They do get short sets, unfortunately.

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2007)

You son of a bitch 

I'll meet up with you at a show one of these days. Jeff, too!



Rick said:


> He did give me about 30 picks to give out to you fuckers so let me know if you're interested and we'll talk business.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome picstory. Dino has the nicest guitars.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 11, 2007)

EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC!

We all are too into this groupmind, though. I'm thinking at the end of the EPIC picstory, "wow, that's fucking EPIC!" and Of course, most of the comments are "EPIC!"





That's fucking sweet. Dino is going to become the SS.org mascot. We gotta get him to join up.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Rick - Show me on the doll where he touched you.  

Was that the required "payment" for getting to play with his guitars?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Fucking nice one Rick. Sorry I took so long to find the thread.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 11, 2007)

EPIC WIN!!!!!

Rick, this is the best picstory. Dino seems to be a super cool guy.

I want to see DH live so bad


----------



## Michael (Dec 11, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Rick - Show me on the doll where he touched you.



What the hell?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2007)

JBroll said:


> I'm going, yeah - Sunday the 30th at some odd place on the northeast side.
> 
> If anyone else is going, I'm available for directions or other such nonsense... I'm kidnapping Rick and his girlfriend for some Vietmanese food and the invitation is open to other SSers.
> 
> Jeff



NICE!
I guess its greyhound for me!
Im down to go, even if I don't know Texas at all!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Rick said:


> What the hell?



 It was from an episode of Chappelle's Show... Darth Vader was on one of those interview shows with his face blacked out. They were talking about the Jedi/Sith Masters being child molesters and the sketch went something like this:



Chappelle's Show said:


> Reporter: "Show me on the doll where he touched you..."
> 
> Darth Vader: *Vader turns doll upside down and points to the butt lol
> 
> ...



 Oh man, you have to see that episode, it's hilarious!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Benzesp (Dec 12, 2007)

how was his tone? I take it he is using Vetta's live?


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually, he was using a PODXT Pro with a Carvin power amp direct.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> It was from an episode of Chappelle's Show... Darth Vader was on one of those interview shows with his face blacked out. They were talking about the Jedi/Sith Masters being child molesters and the sketch went something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you have to see that episode, it's hilarious!



I knew what you were referring to, I was just wondering where that came from.


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2007)

Epic.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. 

Want a free Dino pic?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Rick said:


> I knew what you were referring to, I was just wondering where that came from.



The shot where it looked like he was throwing up the horns at your crotch dude!


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------



## Benzesp (Dec 12, 2007)

Rick said:


> Actually, he was using a PODXT Pro with a Carvin power amp direct.


 
But how did it sound?


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> But how did it sound?



I thought it sounded amazing. Just like old FF.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 13, 2007)

Sick, good guitar porn shots!


----------



## Cancer (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you post pics of the picks (hehhehheh say that 3 times fast ...lol.)







Oh Kurrrrrrttttt ?!?!???!??!?? 

Howz about being a pal making an Interceptor Pro like this one. I promise I'll buy 2 if you do.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 13, 2007)

For my picture contributions to the thread, we have...

Dino onstage, blurry as a tit on TV...






Signed Blackout ad and CD...






Picks (.88 Tortex sharpies)...






Jeff


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn next person that goes to a Divine heresy show needs to get dino a 3xl dd.org shirt..


----------



## JBroll (Dec 13, 2007)

DD.org? 3XL?

...

Main Seven is Scott's Mom?

This is the part where I wait for the thread to go back to normal.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2007)

Jason said:


> Damn next person that goes to a Divine heresy show needs to get dino a 3xl dd.org shirt..



I know he wants an ss.org shirt, I'll have to ask about the dd.org one.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, this is the best picstory ever. What an awesome time that must have been. Kickass dude 

NOTE TO SELF: MUST...GET...ENDORSED...


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Ok, this is the best picstory ever. What an awesome time that must have been. Kickass dude
> 
> NOTE TO SELF: MUST...GET...ENDORSED...



Thanks, dude. It was pretty fucking awesome. 

A day that I shall remember forever. Even when I'm old and still posting on here and Drew's got 100,000 posts and still no album. 

EDIT: I just realized I passed 6k. Nice.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2007)

Rick said:


> Thanks, dude. It was pretty fucking awesome.
> 
> A day that I shall remember forever. Even when I'm old and still posting on here and Drew's got 100,000 posts and still no album.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I passed 6k. Nice.



 that's not right. I hope the Blackout 7s come soon. I hear supposedly 12/14 (tomorrow), but who knows.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> that's not right. I hope the Blackout 7s come soon. I hear supposedly 12/14 (tomorrow), but who knows.



Well, no matter when, I shall be buying one.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 17, 2007)

holy shit thats fucking epic. WOW.
man.
wow


----------



## Decipher (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweet pics!! Love those guitars.....


----------

